# Parti At The Park



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is Lincoln today at 9 months fetching with our new "chuck it!" He's a great retriever! Enjoy this video:
Lincoln Fetching video by 911retailtherapy - Photobucket

Enjoy some pics too!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful photos of your family on a perfect day!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Darn...couldn't load the video...do you have a privacy lock on it by any chance?

The stills are great and he is so handsome. You have a really lovely family. It looks like you all had a wonderful day!!
_


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Darn...couldn't load the video...do you have a privacy lock on it by any chance?
> 
> The stills are great and he is so handsome. You have a really lovely family. It looks like you all had a wonderful day!!
> _


Humm, the video should work....hwell:


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*a few more....*

a few more....


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Such a beautiful day and Lincoln is VERY pretty!!
Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Fantastic photos! Looks like there was a great time had by all.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Parti's are so beautiful! I'm lovin that haircut on him! Normally I dislike bracelets, but the shaved ears and tail keeps it masculine and very handsome!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Loved seeing the video of Lincoln! What a great wide space for him. Great seeing your family, too.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

looks like fun !!  Great pictures.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

AWW, cute video. and I love his clip, it looks very good on him.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Great shots and fun to see the live video too!! He's a big boy!! He's almost exactly the same age as Rogan, 1 month younger I think! Rogan loves playing fetch too! I'm gonna have to get one of those ball thrower things!  Thanks for sharing your special day!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Chuck its are great! I sure wish Liberty would retreive like that, it'd be a great way for her to exercise without having to exercise so much myself! I too love his shaved ears and tail. It turned out great!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the pics of your family and Lincoln, everyone looks so happy! Lincoln is a very handsome parti. Nice video, he sure loves his chuck it ball. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Very cute photos !!!! 

I LOVE his "ticking " : ))) !!!! He looks good with "German" ears LOL Not many dogs can "pull it off " : )) 

You all had a grand time , it seems ! Just a beautiful family : )))!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

nice pictures


----------

